# male dog and male dog



## george

this is the second post. The first one (http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/29123-male-dog-male-dog.html#post298676 - was deleted)

I have a male dog and one day he was playing with another male dog. After a while, thir behinds got stuck, some kind of a "tie" and I couldn't separate them, for fear of doing something wrong. I have searched the itnerent, but hopelss. All I need is a name for this and I'll do the searching.
Thanks in advance


----------



## britishbandit

My guess is that the other "male" dog wasn't a male. Sounds to me like a mating "tie", which cannot occur between two male dogs. The "tie" is caused by the female tightening/clamping her vaginal muscles making the male dog unable to "exit" so to speak. Male dogs don't come with this feature.

That's the only explanation that seems plausible to me.


----------



## Kotone

Technically I suppose it could happen with another male dog...They have an anus, after all. But I would think that the dog being mounted wouldn't appreciate this at all, and probably wouldn't let it happen...or even get close to happening. It is called a "tie" when a male dog successfully mates with a female dog. Are you sure the other dog was a male?

Anyways, what you're looking for is dog mating and "tying"...

This is a very weird situation, lol.


----------



## PeppersPop

I thought that it was the male who prevented the separation. Dogs have a "knot" at the base of their penis that swells up and it stays swollen for some time after copulation, keeping the two animals together.

But who knows.. maybe both.



britishbandit said:


> My guess is that the other "male" dog wasn't a male. Sounds to me like a mating "tie", which cannot occur between two male dogs. The "tie" is caused by the female tightening/clamping her vaginal muscles making the male dog unable to "exit" so to speak. Male dogs don't come with this feature.
> 
> That's the only explanation that seems plausible to me.


----------



## george

It is not a "tie". It does not concern the penis. That is what makes it weird and makes me put the question. I am pretty sure they are both male, but is there anything between female dogs or male-female (I repeat, it is not a tie, it does not concern the penis, just a "bond" between the buts of 2 dogs)


----------



## kagome100

> It is not a "tie". It does not concern the penis. That is what makes it weird and makes me put the question. I am pretty sure they are both male, but is there anything between female dogs or male-female (I repeat, it is not a tie, it does not concern the penis, just a "bond" between the buts of 2 dogs)




than how are they locked together if your saying the penis had no role in this??? there is nothing that will stick out of there butts and hang on to each other... If you have a pic please post or PM it to me i would like to see what your talking about plus are you 100% sure they are male. Post pics or PM me pics of the underside i can tell you there sex.

also saying again the only thing a male uses to tie or bond or hang on or what ever you want to call it is the penis just telling you the truth here.
an just asking do you know how dogs breed? as in the male does "tie" or "bond" to the female with is penis and will turn all the way around where his butt are faceing the other dog butt. 

also what type of dogs you talking about?


----------



## Pai

Dogs' rear ends cannot become stuck together.... how on earth could anything in their rear ends clamp onto each other? 

This situation just sounds bizarre! Maybe one of the dogs was a hermaphrodite, lol!


----------



## Bextastic

Maybe he thinks it doesn't concern the penis because they were "butt to butt". What you have to realise is that the dogs penis can extend... far... so that it looks like they are at an impossible butt to butt angle. They don't have to be stuck in the mounting position for it to involve the penis.

Example of a mating tie:
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/997/661386.JPG


----------



## kagome100

Bextastic said:


> Maybe he thinks it doesn't concern the penis because they were "butt to butt". What you have to realise is that the dogs penis can extend... far... so that it looks like they are at an impossible butt to butt angle. They don't have to be stuck in the mounting position for it to involve the penis.
> 
> Example of a mating tie:
> http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/997/661386.JPG



ture, but he has said they were stuck butt to butt so unless the penis played a part in this i dont know what else could of... unless there fur got tied up or something. If they are long haired dogs. Im just so cufused on why he saying they were not in a tie.... this is not the only fourms he has posted on to... i just hope he did not have a female and now going to have unwanted pups


----------



## Bextastic

Maybe they were just rubbing butts  Were they really "stuck" like one dragging the other around? Or did they just maintain butt contact for unusually long?


----------



## bluedawg

Anal suction?


----------



## george

bextastic, they did look like the dogs in the picture, but their position was straight (forming a line). Is it possible for the penis to form such an angle?


----------



## Kotone

george said:


> bextastic, they did look like the dogs in the picture, but their position was straight (forming a line). Is it possible for the penis to form such an angle?


Yes, it's possible. Again, are you sure one of the dogs wasn't a female???


----------



## Spicy1_VV

britishbandit said:


> My guess is that the other "male" dog wasn't a male. Sounds to me like a mating "tie", which cannot occur between two male dogs. The "tie" is caused by the female tightening/clamping her vaginal muscles making the male dog unable to "exit" so to speak. Male dogs don't come with this feature.
> 
> That's the only explanation that seems plausible to me.


Yes it can. This happened between two friends dogs who both had large male pit bulls. It is unfortunate and the dogs were not under much control. 



george said:


> bextastic, they did look like the dogs in the picture, but their position was straight (forming a line). Is it possible for the penis to form such an angle?


um yeah thats how dogs breed. 

Is this for real or some type of prank question? Sorry not trying to be rude if its for real but sometimes people come online to ask strange questions just for the fun.


----------



## Bextastic

Yes, it can form a straight line. The penis has its main part, the part that to us looks like a classic penis, and then a long tube that allows it to extend, which is what makes it possible for the dogs to go in a straight line back-to-back. They get "stuck" like this partly to ensure paternity and partly to ensure the semen has time to travel up the vagina, which naturally slopes downwards. 

It *should* only happen with a male and a female, as it is partly the swelling of the penis and partly the contraction of the vagina that causes this, but it could happen in a male dog too as I imagine the uh, intrusion, would cause the anus to tighten considerably...

Its probably not a prank question, if you've never seen dogs breed the idea that the penis is that flexible can be a little baffling at first I'm sure  Not many animals that have this particular method.


----------



## george

thnaks for the reply. This is not a prank. 
spicy1_VV said it is posiible, or so I understand. Is this called in some way so I can find more info or is it just a "mistake" between the 2 dogs? I mean, it's got to be something as both must stay in a certain position so that the "tie" can form.

spicy1_VV said:

"Yes it can. This happened between two friends dogs who both had large male pit bulls. It is unfortunate and the dogs were not under much control."


----------



## Bextastic

Theres really no word for it, it was either dominance behavior gone wrong or misplaced mating instincts if you're positive their both male. I'd check with the other dogs owner though, because if the other dog is an unspayed female there are almost definitley going to be some puppies in not too long.


----------



## george

and a starting point, a "name" for this? I need some info concerning bad behaviour and some kind of change. probably google it, but i'll do that once I know what to google


----------



## Patt

george said:


> and a starting point, a "name" for this? I need some info concerning bad behaviour and some kind of change. probably google it, but i'll do that once I know what to google


Perhaps your vet or a behaviorist would be able to give you a name for it.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

george said:


> thnaks for the reply. This is not a prank.
> spicy1_VV said it is posiible, or so I understand. Is this called in some way so I can find more info or is it just a "mistake" between the 2 dogs? I mean, it's got to be something as both must stay in a certain position so that the "tie" can form.
> 
> spicy1_VV said:
> 
> "Yes it can. This happened between two friends dogs who both had large male pit bulls. It is unfortunate and the dogs were not under much control."


you can look up dominance mounting or something like that

basically that is what this dog had IMO, he tried to dominant other dogs by mounting but then he got carried away so the two males tied. the owners didn't really get in the way soon enough just letting them "play" so thats what happened.

they do have to be in a certain position kind of but if the other dog that is being mounted doesn't get upset, fight, bite, ect the other dog can hold it there even if its wiggling. i mean that is what they are meant to do, hold the female and breed so they will do the same to a male even if its struggling a little bit they can still do it.


----------



## bluedawg

That just dosent sound very comfortable.


----------



## Kotone

Not at all...I'm suprised another male would even let that happen. Crazy...


----------

